# cleaning epson 1410 - sublimation ink



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi
i'm having a problem doing a head clean on my epson 1410 with dye sub ink. when i do a nozzle check, its only the cyan thats leaving gaps in the printout. i've done numerous of head cleaning but the gaps wont disappear. i can see it in my prints also. and its only happening with this color. is there a way to clean only that color, or cartridge coz i only have the option to do all colors. 
thanks


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi 
I still have this problem. the best i could get it after probably 50+ head cleans was to leave 3/4 gaps in the nozzle check prints. what can the problem be ? the ink level is ok.
pls advise

Thank you


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there:

Looks like your printhead is clogged. You need to find out a cleaning cartridge to remove dry ink. There a lot of companies selling those cartridges. You can take a look on ebay. If after the cleaning with the cartridge you still have the problem, probably your printhead is ruined, some cheapest inks ruin your printhead.
I hope this can help with your problem.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi
do you think it might me the cartridge inside the printer. i have the 6 ink tanks outside the printer that feeds the ink cartridges inside the printer. i don't understand clearly.

Thanks


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi There:

Let me put it more simple epson printers have cartridges to feed ink into the printhead (Cartridges only have ink) and printer have the printhead. Other manufacturers like hp sell the cartridges with the printhead included (Into the cartridges).
For that reason is very easy for epson printers to have clogs into their printheads (one for each color), ocurrs very often with low quality inks or contaminated. 
Some companies sell cartridges with cleaning solution (one for each separated color), you need to place a cleaning cartridges and perform the cleaning cycles here are some intructions from one supplier:

*Cleaning Blocked Epson Printheads*


If your Epson printer has blocked printheads, and no amount of conventional cleaning via the Epson software will clear the printhead, here is a “do or die” method of clearing the blockage. This method should only be used as a last resort and the choice is between throwing the printer away or a last effort to clear the blockage. Inkme excepts no responsibility for any adverse consequences for use of this method, but the technique has successfully unblocked printheads where every other method has failed. 
*Equipment* You will need a small syringe, a small length of plastic tube and a rubber grommet and some cleaning fluid. This is available as a kit from Inkme cleanEpson for $14 and includes 28ml of head cleaning fluid. 
*Method* Move the printhead to the change cartridge position and then remove the inkjet cartridges. The spigots for each colour ink are then open for cleaning. Attach the plastic tube to the spout on the cartridge, put some water in the syringe and then place the rubber grommet on the end of the plastic tube. Then very carefully push the grommet onto the spigot of the colour to be unblocked and suck backwards to clear the printhead from the cartridge side. After this is completed, clear the water out of the 









syringe and put about 2-4ml of cleaning fluid in the syringe and replace the tube and grommet. Push any air out of the tube until the cleaning fluid reaches the grommet, then push the grommet and tube onto the spigot, creating an airtight seal. The slowly push the cleaning fluid into the spigot, if the printhead clears the fluid will move through spigot. After the fluid is finished, suck backwards and forwards a few times and then remove from printhead. If you have any refill ink, clean out the syringe and put some in the syringe and then push the ink into the spigot so it will prime the printhead. The replace the cartridges and do head clean and nozzle test. If the procedure is working, there should be an improvement in the nozzle test, but it may have to be repeated to get a satisfactory nozzle test. 
If no cleaning fluid can be pushed into the spigot, indicating the blockage is still present, put as much fluid in the spigot as possible, leave overnight and try again next morning. Repeat procedure if necessary. Some cleaning fluid can also be place on the sponge pad where the printheads park so soak into printhead If the blockage cannot be cleared after several attempts, time for a new printer. If the blockage is cleared and there is no improvement in the nozzle test, the electronics on the printhead have probably failed —time for a new printer. A residue of ink building up on the sponge pad where the head cleans take place can cause problems with the printhead, if possible it is a good idea to have the waste ink purged outside the printer to avoid this problem see information. *Precautions.* Be carefully with the nozzles, if they damaged or break during the procedure, the printheads are ruined. The rubber grommet may have to be removed from the spigot with long nosed pliers, do it very carefu


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Again
seems it was a blocked printhead, it print much better nowm and all the colors come through nicely. the problem that i have now is that, it doesnt print photo's well. when i print a color chart, it does print brown, grey and some other colors correctly. it seems to be printing the images more blue-ish now. ?

any advise ?


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Guys
sorry to bother again with this q, but it seems i cant get it right. i've done a printer reset, ink charge and again a couple of head cleanings. when doing a nozzle check, the dark cyan keeps on leaving gaps while the other inks print fine and solid (with no gaps). 

Could it be a that the print head is buggered ? or should i try and unblock the nozzle again.. mayb i didnt do it right, because it doesnt leave that much gaps as it used to.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi There:

I think that you did it to much for your printer and it's time for you equipment to rest in peace. Cleaning the printer with a cleaning solution is the last resort (Called DO or DIE). Sooner or later a good equipment is about to fail. Newer printers have a printer heads that can deliver a very tiny drops of ink, and the manufacturers recommend to don't use OEM inks. A lot people making sublimation, prefers older models thank newest. But anyway. Try the cleaning solution again, and follow the instructions as are stated (Sometimes some suppliers recommend to leave the cleaning solution for one night). If after that you don't any improvement, is going to move forward for another printer


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't believe that anyone would spend 2 months putzing around trying to fix a $150-200 printer!

Toss it, and get a replacement on Craigslist. Ding! Back in business. How many hours/days/weeks/months of your life are you willing to spend to save a disposable printer?

Replacing dead equipment is a cost of doing business. Build that cost into your pricing and go out and sell more stuff.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You could try moving the head over like you are going to change the ink, then spray some windex on the parking station. Let it set overnight, then run a head cleaning. Sometimes this will work when all else seems to fail.


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi guys im getting rather confused here i need some advice. i think i have a blocked nozzle and sawgrass say do 5 consecutive head cleans and conde say do 2 i think. i dont wanna do more harm than good so what is the right way to do a head clean please, cheers


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Fiekyville said:


> Hi
> i'm having a problem doing a head clean on my epson 1410 with dye sub ink. when i do a nozzle check, its only the cyan thats leaving gaps in the printout. i've done numerous of head cleaning but the gaps wont disappear. i can see it in my prints also. and its only happening with this color. is there a way to clean only that color, or cartridge coz i only have the option to do all colors.
> thanks


Temporary remove your CIS carts and put in Epson OEM carts, if you still have them, you haven't isolated the problem to determine if it is a print head problem or a CIS problem. In troubleshooting you need to eliminate all possibilities where trouble could exist.

Once you get the OEM carts in you may need to run a head clean or 2, and suggest you print the 6 colors file you can find here in the "purge.zip" file, it is just color bars of each of your cart colors.

MIS ASSOCIATES, INC. - Powered By Kayako eSupport


If you can get clean printouts and nozzels with Epsons ink you don't have a printer problem.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Agreed, CIS systems can be temperamental and would be the first thing I checked before wasting ink and time on head cleans. one little bit not being tight enough on the CISS somewhere to create an air leak, and ink won't flow, and no amount of head cleans will fix that.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, I just replaced the cartridge set on my CIS to solve an 'absent black' problem. I have bought a set of cleaning cartridges and empty refillable cartridges as a backup plan.

-James


----------



## muqtadir (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello
I have Epson 1410 and would like to remove the head. Any member can please advise with movie of few pictures how to remove the head.
Thanks in advance.


----------

